# Hole in my heart tonight.



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I turned Fenna into Fidelco today for her official guide dog training.








There are some thoughts that she might become a breed dog,(and come home) but no guarantees. 
I love what I do, it defines me. But once a year, I have a really hard week.
Ilan is rather quiet tonight, and Mr. Frodo is lost. Fenna was his pack mate and playmate. He has crated himself all day.
I didn't want this in the goodbye forum, because it's not the end, but a beginning for someone else.
I just felt the need for friends.
Thanks guys.

Frodo and Fenna. Conjoined!









Fenna and Frodo.... always twins!


















In the beginning.......


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

AHHHH!! That is awesome. Love the piks, I bet it must be so hard!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good luck to Fenna! Poor Frodo. Kisses from me to your sweet (not so) little boy.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I do not know if I could ever be so unselfish. I am so very sorry that this was such a tough day for you but what you do by raising these dogs and giving them the ground work to become such a valuable asset to those with special needs is fantastic.

Hugs to you today and in the days to come that will (I am sure) be difficult. Many many blessings to you and your family for doing what you do.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I wouldn't stop doing what I do for anything. The joy I feel when I see them working is describable.
The pain of taking off their collars before I leave them is almost as bad. It doesn't help to come home to mopey dogs.
Fenna's collar is the 4th to hang from my review mirror. (Ilan didn't have to give hers up, and Tasha isn't old enough yet.)


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Its wonderful that you are so unselfish that you can let a little piece of your heart go to help someone see.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Kudos to you for being strong enough to do such a difficult job. My hat is off to you!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

You are amazing to this with these great dogs. I think many people stop after 1 or 2 - I cannot even think of it.

To you and all who help others have a better life throught these fine dogs, my hat is off to you!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomYou are amazing to this with these great dogs. I think many people stop after 1 or 2 - I cannot even think of it.
> 
> To you and all who help others have a better life throught these fine dogs, my hat is off to you!


Can't say it any better. My hat's off to you for your amazing commitment to doing this and in doing so providing a valuable service to people in need.


----------

